# The Shield By Needleworks Review



## Alex (30/5/14)

They only made a limited number, but WOW. I would kill for a mod like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

That's a beaut! But pressing the fire button with my pinkie might look awkward though (I'm not good with my pinkie in the air).


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

johan said:


> That's a beaut! But pressing the fire button with my pinkie might look awkward though (I'm not good with my pinkie in the air).



Are you from PTA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

Alex said:


> Are you from PTA



Ja, does it make me butch?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

LOL *P*inkie in *T*he *A*ir prefer to say I'm from PRETORIA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

